# calling all mice breeders (any species)



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi. i wanna make a personal record of all mice breeders. this list will be placed on my website.

so if you are intrested please tell me the following:
your name 
where you are based 
your mousery/stud name (if you have one) 
your website (if you have one) 
your phone number or e-mail (if you dont have a website) 
what mice you breed 
and if you would like your details on my website 
thank you


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

BUMP!, I ONLY HAVE 2 PEOPLE DOWN AT THE MOMENT. THIS IS FOR ALL SPECIES OF MICE


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

pm now replied to, and you are now on my website in the directory section


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

everyone who has aked to be added so far has been added. they can all be viewed at levettmousery.weebly.com


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can go ahead and add me. All my Info is on the website: http://eccentricevolution.weebly.com

Location: Richmond Virginia USA
Name: Casey Byiers
Breeder of: Fuzzy Hairless, Angora, Splashed, African Soft furred rats


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

you will be added before midnight tonight


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

you are now added


----------

